# Kimbo Slice v Tank Abbot



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Feb. 16thâ€™s EliteXC Street Certified event will be shown on ProElite.com starting 730pm EST and then the main card starting 10pm EST/PST on Showtime.

Fight Card:

Kevin Ferguson (Kimbo Slice) vs. Tank Abbott

Antonio Silva vs. Ricco Rodriguez

Scott Smith vs. Kyle Noke

Yves Edwards vs. James Edson Berto

James Thompson vs. Brett Rogers

Rafael Feijao vs. John Doyle

Jon Kirk vs. Yosmany Cabezas

Mario Rinaldi vs. Dave Herman

Eric Bradley vs. Mikey Gomez

Lorenzo Borgomeo vs. Mike Bernhard


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Kimbo Training with bas for the fight:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Weigh in pics:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Tank Abbott is so fat


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

He dosent look in the best of shape does he


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The fight:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy shit! Kimbo's punches are ****ing massive! Tank just got the shit beaten out of him.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Main card Results:

Kevin Ferguson (Kimbo Slice) def (KO) Tank Abbott

Antonio Silva def (decision) Ricco Rodriguez

Scott Smith def (KO) Kyle Noke

Yves Edwards def (TKO) James Edson Berto

Brett Rogers def (KO) James Thompson


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

James Thompson Fight

Scott smith Fight


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

tanks so out of shape lol


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

I wouldn't like to be on the end of Kimbo's punches!!

Is the Federation drug tested as James Thompson looks to have lost some size and fullness. I really wish he would get his shit together though...!!


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Kimbo proved nothing at all for me. Don't get me wrong, he did everything he could do against what was put infront of him. But could you have hand picked a better opponant? doubt it. but hey it was sort of entertaining. next time I'd like to see him fight someone who isn't well WELL over the hill. tank had a chance if you KO'd kimbo with one punch, but he's not in good enough shape to throw a bombo even lol. well done they kimbo camp, they must have made decent money for practically no risk. for that reason and more it might as well have been a boxing match.


----------



## Greyskies (Feb 28, 2008)

Ive seen most of Tanks fights and he looks in the best shape he has been in, which isn't saying much!


----------



## jam-jar (Feb 28, 2008)

ive seen tank fight before the dudes never in shape but hes a head on him like a breeze block.


----------



## Greyskies (Feb 28, 2008)

i know, imagine trying to knock him out....i really wanted him to win. We'll have to see where Kimbo goes from here...a good grappler would beat him i think...


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

marso70 said:


> I wouldn't like to be on the end of Kimbo's punches!!
> 
> Is the Federation drug tested as James Thompson looks to have lost some size and fullness. I really wish he would get his shit together though...!!


In the US, the organisation doesn't test the athletes, but the State Commissions do. Normally the Main event fighters and the title bout contestants get tested, along with a few randoms.

But it can differ from state to state


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah i remember tank being interviewed before his fight with gary turner on CR21. you just saw him surrounded by empty beer bottles and he said he doesnt need to train hard as other fighters... yeah thats really paid off (with 4 straight losses lol).


----------

